# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  التخلص من خشونة الكوعين وقشر الشعر وتشقق القدمين

## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم 

مشكلة خشونة الكوعين وقشر الشعر وتشقق القدمين لا تؤرق المرأة فقط ولكنها ايضا تؤرق الرجل 
واليكم بعض الوصفات الطبيعية والسهلة للتخلص من هذة المشكلة 

خشونة الكوعين 
بالنسبة للتخلص من خشونة الكوعين فان خبراء التجميل ينصحون بدعكهما بالليمون حيث يعمل علي تقشير الطبقة الميتة من الجلد كما أنة يمنح البشرة نعومة فورية بالإضافة إلي دورة في إعادة الحيوية إلي الأظافر التي فقدت لونها 

قشر الشعر 
وللقضاء علي مشكلة قشر الشعر التي تعد من أكثر المشكلات التي تواجة حواء وادم معا وتسبب الحرج الشديد فان خبراء التجميل يقدمون وصفة سهلة تساعد في التخلص علي هذة المشكلة نهائيا وهي تعتمد علي استخدام المضمضة التي ينصح بها أطباء الأسنان المرضي الذين يعانون من التهاب اللثة لان المضمضة تحتوي علي مواد مضادة للبكتيريا والفطريات المسببة لقشر الشعر ...

وإعداد مسحوق المضمضة بسيط ومتوفر في مطبخك حيث يتم مزج كمية من الماء تزيد عن الكمية التي تم استخدامها لمضمضة الفم بثماني مرات ( 8 أكواب من الماء بالإضافة إلي 8 ملاعق من الملح ) يغسل الشعر بهذا الماء ثم يشطف جيدا وبعد ذلك يغسل بالشامبو ..

تشقق القدمين 
أما مشكلة تشقق القدمين فعلاجها أيضا في مطبخك من خلال استخدام الشاي العادي لأنة يحتوي علي أحماض تزيد من معدلات رطوبة الجلد وبذلك تقضين علي مشكلة التشقق بسهولة وبدون تكلفة وتعتمد هذة الطريقة علي وضع كيس من أكياس الشاي في ماء دافيء ثم تقومين بتصفيتة و وضعة علي مكان التشقق مدة خمس دقائق لمدة أسبوع ... هذة الوصفة البسيطة كفيلة بعلاج هذة المشكلة التي تؤرق حياة كثير من الفتيات والسيدات وتسبب لهن الحرج وتقلل من جمالهن وأنوثتهن .... 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

اية الجمال دة يا قمر ليلة عشق موضوعك جميل جدا ومنتظريين حاجات كدة كتير

----------


## دعاء ثابت

اية الجمال دة يا قمر ليلة عشق موضوعك جميل جدا ومنتظريين حاجات كدة كتير انتى عارفة انا بموت فى الطبيعى وشكرا يا قمر على الوصفات التحفة دى

----------


## aynad

شكرا يا ليلة عشق 
وصفات سهلة اوي 
تسلم ايدك يا رب
ايوة كدة يا جماعة عايزين حاجات طبيعية كدة علي طووول

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اية الجمال دة يا قمر ليلة عشق موضوعك جميل جدا ومنتظريين حاجات كدة كتير انتى عارفة انا بموت فى الطبيعى وشكرا يا قمر على الوصفات التحفة دى


*الجميلة دعاء 

شكرا حبيبتي علي مرورك وفعلا مافيش احسن من الطبيعي في علاج اي شيء حتي في الامراض لا قدر الله مافيش احسن من الاعشاب الطبيعية وان شاء الله قريب جدا بجيب لكم طريقة العلاج لبعض الامراض ( عافانا الله وعافاكم ) بالأعشاب 
ميرسي ليكي كتير يادعاء علي وصفاتك الهايلة ولمرورك الكريم 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه الجمال ده كله
معقولة الاشياء البسيطة دي المتوفرة لدينا ليها الاستخدامات الجميلة دي
كل الشكر لكي اختي ليلة عشق
وفي انتظار بقية الوصفات
خالص مودتي

----------


## رانيا عمر

عاش عاش .. الوصفات الطبيعية عاش 
ليلة يا قمر تسلم ايديكي و في انتظار المزيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا على الوصفات الجميلة

----------


## ليلة عشق

> شكرا يا ليلة عشق 
> وصفات سهلة اوي 
> تسلم ايدك يا رب
> ايوة كدة يا جماعة عايزين حاجات طبيعية كدة علي طووول




*الأخت الجميلة ايناد 
الوصفات فعلا سهلة ومتوفرة في كل بيت 
ياريت بنات حوا ونساءها يبطلوا كسل 
ويقوموا بعمل الوصفات السهلة البسيطة جدا 
للحفاظ علي جمالهم وجمال بشرتهم 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## طالبة علم

*حلوين اوي المعلومات دي يا ليلة عشق*
*ومشكورة*

----------


## boukybouky

*ليلة عشق هجرب ان شاء الله موضوع قشر الشعر ده علشان بعاني منه

بس الأول الوصفات ديه متجربة و الا شعري يقع؟؟ 

معلش اصل انا موسوسة شوية طمنيني الله يكرمك

في رعاية الله ،،،،*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ايه الجمال ده كله
> معقولة الاشياء البسيطة دي المتوفرة لدينا ليها الاستخدامات الجميلة دي
> كل الشكر لكي اختي ليلة عشق
> وفي انتظار بقية الوصفات
> خالص مودتي


*الأخت الفاضلة أم أحمد 

نعم عزيزتي هذة الأشياء البسيطة المتوفرة في كل بيت لها فوائد جميلة جدا 
لكننا دائما نتجة للأعلانات والنتائج المبهرة لكل ماهو جديد وللماركات العالمية 
هل تعلمين عزيزتي ان كريم فازلين الأزرق لتشقق القدمين يحتوي علي نسبة عالية جدا من الكورتيزون 
وكلنا نعلم ماهي أضرار الكورتيزون للجسم والبشرة رغم ان هذا الكريم سحري في علاج تشققات القدم وينصح بة أخصائيون التجميل
 نعم الوصفات الطبيعية بتاخد وقت طويل للعلاج الا انها الأفيد ولو بدأنا مبكرا أكيد النتيجة بتكون أفضل الأف المرات 
عيب المرأة العربية أنها لاتهتم بالشيء الإ عند حدوثة ولا تتجنبة مسبقا ولكن ربنا يقدرنا ونفيد أكبر قدر من بنات ونساء حوا من خلال المنتدي هنا 

تحياتي* 
ليلة عشق

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *حلوين اوي المعلومات دي يا ليلة عشق*
> *ومشكورة*


*الأخت الفاضلة طالبة علم 

جميل قوي بيت الأحلام بتوقيعك 
صورة المنزل فكرتني بقصة قرأتها للكاتبة الأنجليزية أجاثا كريستي 
وبنفس الأسم تقريبا ولكنها كانت قصة مذهلة لهذة الكاتبة العبقرية 

شكرا ليكي أنتي لمرورك الكريم وأرجو ان تكون الوصفات نالت اعجابك 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *ليلة عشق هجرب ان شاء الله موضوع قشر الشعر ده علشان بعاني منه
> 
> بس الأول الوصفات ديه متجربة و الا شعري يقع؟؟ 
> 
> معلش اصل انا موسوسة شوية طمنيني الله يكرمك
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،،*


*أختي الغالية بوكي بوكي 

مشكلة قشر الشعر بيعاني منها كتير من الناس وبالأخص في الشتاء 
متخافيش الوصفة مافيهاش أي ضرر ومجربة مني ومن كتير من أصدقائي 
يالا جربي وقولي لي علي النتيجة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Meiro

*شكرا لك يا ليله على النصايح
مش عارفه الواحد يقول ايه على الجمايل دى*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *شكرا لك يا ليله على النصايح
> مش عارفه الواحد يقول ايه على الجمايل دى*


*الغالية ميرو 

الشكر لله وليكي حبيبتي علي مروروك وكلامك الجميل 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------

